

ICANN: Resolution for Addressing the Consequences of Name Collisions - bachback
http://www.icann.org/en/news/announcements/announcement-08oct13-en.htm

======
bachback
I'm surprised that this hasn't popped up on HN before, AFAIK.

This is very telling:

"During the public comment period for the proposal to manage name collision
risks, 75 comments were received4: 35 in favor of moving forward with the new
gTLD delegation in the current projected timeframe in one way or another, 31
against rolling out new gTLDs in the current projected timeframe without first
doing additional studies, and 9 making neutral proposals."

